# Please add [ldc] and [dub] to pkg mirrors, thanks.



## zoujiaqing (Jul 9, 2018)

I want using pkg to install D programming language compiler tools.

but there is not found in pkg mirrors 

ports:
lang/ldc
devel/dub


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 9, 2018)

What FreeBSD version are you using?  And are you sure your repository info is up to date? (when in doubt try: `# pkg update -f`).

Thing is, these ports are available in the package repository, even on quarterly:


```
root@psi:/ # pkg search -o ldc
lang/ldc                       The LLVM-based D compiler
root@psi:/ # pkg search -o dub
graphics/cadubi                ASCII drawing utility
devel/dub                      Package and build manager for D applications and libraries
devel/py-zope.dublincore       Zope Dublin Core implementation
root@psi:/ # grep -i url /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
```


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 9, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> What FreeBSD version are you using?  And are you sure your repository info is up to date? (when in doubt try: `# pkg update -f`).
> 
> Thing is, these ports are available in the package repository, even on quarterly:
> 
> ...


I used latest mirror


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 9, 2018)

If it's available in quarterly it's also available in latest. So my assumption is that your local cache might not be fully up to date (see the command I mentioned earlier).


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 9, 2018)

no package in this mirror:

```
https://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/freebsd-pkg/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 9, 2018)

What FreeBSD version are you using?  12-CURRENT by any chance, because that would explain a thing or two 

CURRENT is a developer snapshot which is not intended for production use. It's also not supported on these forums because the only intend of the snapshot is to help the developers catch bugs or do some bug solving yourself. Therefor it's also not surprising that it doesn't provide any precompiled packages (edit: this is actually incorrect!). You should build those yourself through the Ports collection.

... or install a production release instead. Such as 11.2 or 10.4.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 9, 2018)

I bet it's actually TrueOS rather than CURRENT. No matter, they have their own support forum.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2018)

zoujiaqing said:


> https://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/freebsd-pkg/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/


Where did you get this from? I'm doubtful this is actually an official mirror.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 10, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> What FreeBSD version are you using?  12-CURRENT by any chance, because that would explain a thing or two
> 
> CURRENT is a developer snapshot which is not intended for production use. It's also not supported on these forums because the only intend of the snapshot is to help the developers catch bugs or do some bug solving yourself. Therefor it's also not surprising that it doesn't provide any precompiled packages. You should build those yourself through the Ports collection.
> 
> ... or install a production release instead. Such as 11.2 or 10.4.


Yes! I used an developer version.. 11.2 can to install plasma5 and wayland?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2018)

-CURRENT is not a supported version: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

Neither is TrueOS: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 10, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Where did you get this from? I'm doubtful this is actually an official mirror.


Good call!

I actually stand a bit corrected on my previous comment regarding CURRENT and packages because when I investigated the package repository I noticed that there actually are packages being build for CURRENT. I wasn't aware of that and assumed that those would be empty, like the links the OP shared.

So the solution to this thread: use an official mirror. Better yet: use a supported production release 



zoujiaqing said:


> Yes! I used an developer version.. 11.2 can to install plasma5 and wayland?


Well, 11.2 definitely has x11/kde5 so that should work out just fine. There's also graphics/wayland and x11-servers/xwayland which I assume is what you're after.

Hope this can help!


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 13, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Good call!
> 
> I actually stand a bit corrected on my previous comment regarding CURRENT and packages because when I investigated the package repository I noticed that there actually are packages being build for CURRENT. I wasn't aware of that and assumed that those would be empty, like the links the OP shared.
> 
> ...


Yes, My freebsd version used 11.2 instead of 12.0, I installed plasma 5.12.5, but can't run wayland as graphics, blackscreen ..


----------

